# Revell 1955 Chevy hardtop 2 in 1



## 85Edinger (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello all,
I have a Revell 1955 Chevy and I'm trying to decide what to do with it.
At first I was thinking it would be really cool to build a replica of Roadkill's Blasphemi, but then I realized that the Blasphemi has a B pillar and my kit doesn't. Also, I would need to source a gasser chassis and 426 Hemi.
The engine wouldn't be a problem, but I could see the B pillar being an issue.
What do you think: should I do it, or just build this one as a regular 1955 Chevy?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

85Edinger said:


> Hello all,
> I have a Revell 1955 Chevy and I'm trying to decide what to do with it.
> At first I was thinking it would be really cool to build a replica of Roadkill's Blasphemi, but then I realized that the Blasphemi has a B pillar and my kit doesn't. Also, I would need to source a gasser chassis and 426 Hemi.
> The engine wouldn't be a problem, but I could see the B pillar being an issue.
> What do you think: should I do it, or just build this one as a regular 1955 Chevy?


Of course this is just my opinion. But in real life, I hate seeing these old classic cars chopped up to make hot rods. But this is a model. So it really just depends on what you want to have sitting on your shelf for display. Personally if I were going to build a 55 Chevy. I would build it stock.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe do a "Return to macon county" replica of the flamed 57 in that movie?
Christian
scratch that,my brain threw a rod! not seeing you said its a 55.....
Maybe do the "Sometimes they come back" 55?


----------

